# Fruit Fly Culture Question



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Do any of you leave FF cultures in your tanks?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Sometimes......


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have seen people do this when they go away on vacation, they place a fly culture that is hatching and with teh ventilation holes in the lid punctured for the flies to come out.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

But not as a rule of thumb or anything, right?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nnot really.... its not very appealing to look at fly cups in your frog tanks


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I leave cultures in my quarantine tanks, that way I don't bother the new frogs!

I know a couple breeders that leave cultures in tanks all the time. Its really up to you, I guess if your busy with 50 plus tanks, then its a good idea maybe. 

Or if you have skinny frogs leaving a culture in can help fatten them up a little!


----------



## sandnmyteeth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

When I go on vacation. But I have somebody swap them out every couple days.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

When my cultures get close to being done I put them in my tank. Just as mentioned in a previous post, I poke out the vent holes and let the FF climb out. This beats getting all the excess larvae cocoons or whatever you call them in the feeding cup. My frogs usually end up on top of the container and pickin the flies off as they come out haha.


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

Not exactly a fruitfly culture but i do leave a lid with banana in so it will attract flies to one spot. The result is that the flies will lay eggs on the banana and the frogs will sit by the lid picking off the maggots.


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

I take a spoon full of medium thats been propagated with fruit fly eggs and leave that in the tank. It gives that dart frogs a place to find the fly's last for a while and ensures their is almost always some extra fly's hanging out incase one frog is extremely hungry.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just put one in the tank last week, just to fatten my frogs up so I can start breeding them. I left the cup in the tank for a week, and I just took it out last night. It was a fairly new culture, so there were flies, and larva.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't do this. There are a couple of concerns I see. One would be a build up of CO2 - search will get you to other threads where the practice has been discussed.

The other is that if you do this too often, especially if you are trying to fatten someone up for breeding that you are not providing necessary supplements. That can negatively affect the frog and the breeding attempt.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

Shady said:


> larvae cocoons or whatever you call them


puparia


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Dragonfly said:


> The other is that if you do this too often, especially if you are trying to fatten someone up for breeding that you are not providing necessary supplements. That can negatively affect the frog and the breeding attempt.


Agree, great point. By doing this all the time you are not supplying the proper vitamins/supplements. I will only leave a culture in the tank if I am not going to be around for a week(vacation etc). 
Dave


----------

